# Electrical issue!! Please help!



## bgeorge520 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an 04 A6 2.7 6SPD and I am having an electrical issue that I cannot seem to figure out. A few days ago my turn signals and hazards stopped working. I checked my bulbs and found that my drive side front turn signal bulb has broken off from the connector. I changed the bulb and checked the hazard fuse which happened to be blown and tried it again. It blew the hazard fuse again. I changed the bulb holder to a different one, changed the hazard fuse, and the #2 fuse(turn signal flasher unit) which had also blown. I tried the turn signal again and it blew the hazard fuse again but not the turn signal fuse. At this point I thought it may have been the hazard switch itself so I changed that and the fuse, it blew again. 

I drove the car to the store and shut it off, i restarted it and drove away. When I hit the lock button the doors locked, unlocked by themselves and then my interior lights came on and stayed on with all doors closed. I disconnected the battery for 30mins, unplugged the NEW hazard switch and then reconnected the battery without the NEW hazard switch and the interior light/locking problem went away. At this point I have no turn signals, reverse lights, reverse tilt down on the passenger side mirror when in reverse and God knows what else. The VAG shows no codes at all. The car has had LED turn signal bulbs for the past year and I have never had an issue until now

Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

It's your hazard switch pull it replace it.


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

I have led turn signal bulbs in mine as well no problems.


----------

